# Cat Drinks From Tanks.



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

We just got a new cat that enjoys drinking from the overflow of my HOB's.
Besides a little epsom salt the only chemical I add to the tanks is Stress Coat to dechlorinate.

Does anyone know if the Stress Coat or tank water would be harmful to the cat?

Thanks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have heard dechlor products print warnings that humans should not eat fish from tanks treated with the product. Also I have read that fish tanks carry salmonella. I would cover the tank anyway to prevent the fish from jumping out. And any flea-tick treatment used on the cat would be _have_ to be bad for the fishies, right?


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the response DJR.

The tank is covered except for the cutout for the overflow and the cat drinks from the waterfall part.
Also, fleas don't live at my altitude (7,600FASL) and the cat is indoors so no ticks therefore no medication for that.

But I also read that warning on the Stress Coat and did not know about the salmonella so I guess better safe than sorry.
I will have to come up with some sort of screening on four tanks to prevent the cat from doing this.

Thanks again.


----------



## Tinga (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe a small fountain for the cat as well??
http://www.amazon.com/Catit-Fresh-Drinking-Fountain-Reservoir/dp/B001B5B3BI


----------



## jrf (Nov 10, 2009)

One of my co-workers has a 55 with a glass versa top on it. She said her cat loved to jump onto it and look down at the fish. One day she was cleaning the lid in the bathroom and heard loud splashing comming from the tank. When she got there, there was water all over the floor and a trail of it leading to her terrified soaking wet cat. She says it has never jumped onto the lid since that day. :lol:


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for the additional tips.

Maybe I need to surprise my cat with the missing top trick also. :lol: 
Sounds like it's a good way to put a stop to that behavior.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

How annoying, my cat does this too. I worry about the cat getting sick sometimes but have tried just about everything to keep him frm doing it. Nothing stops him. :lol: He has fallen in but that only made him more careful. Be careful, my cat acually has caused a few floods by pushing the filter and top around just enough so that the spillover splashes on the tank's top instead of through the hole. That can be a mess!


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

That brings up a very funny story. I had a cat that would only drink from the 125 gallon tank in my living room. One day while it was up there drinking I saw one of My large Fossochrimis nail the cats tongue. The cat flew about a foot in the air and landed right on my wife with all claws fully extended. Wife didnt think it was funny but I couldnt stop laughing. This same cat loved to sleep on the top of the light strips on the tank and would jump on the tank several times a day. Once I was cleaning filters and the cat jumped up and splash right in the tank it went. What a mess. Well I thought it learned a lesson, But less than a half hour later the stupid cat did exactly the same thing splash. This time if I wasnt there it would have drown because I had 2 of the 3 parts to the top on and the cat was under them. I saved it but it was close. After this time the cat would feel for the lids with its paws before jumping up on the tank. Also just a hint If you happen to have a empty tank sitting around dont leave gravel in it or at least put a top on it because I guess they resemble a litter box. I had one all set up with rock and gravel and was just waiting for the filter I ordered to fill it and I saw the cat go in and do its business in the gravel. I guess I didnt have to add any ammonia to cycle that tank.


----------



## Will1983 (Dec 6, 2009)

my cats sleep on top of the tank all day, they love the warmth from the lights.

i have to put a couple of heavy books on the lid or they will lift it up to drink out of it, i dont think it would do them much harm but they end up getting lots of hairs that float about on the surface.

since i put the books on top of the tank they now drink out of the toilet.. im not sure whats worse..


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

SupeDM said:


> That brings up a very funny story. I had a cat that would only drink from the 125 gallon tank in my living room. One day while it was up there drinking I saw one of My large Fossochrimis nail the cats tongue. The cat flew about a foot in the air and landed right on my wife with all claws fully extended. Wife didnt think it was funny but I couldnt stop laughing. This same cat loved to sleep on the top of the light strips on the tank and would jump on the tank several times a day. Once I was cleaning filters and the cat jumped up and splash right in the tank it went. What a mess. Well I thought it learned a lesson, But less than a half hour later the stupid cat did exactly the same thing splash. This time if I wasnt there it would have drown because I had 2 of the 3 parts to the top on and the cat was under them. I saved it but it was close. After this time the cat would feel for the lids with its paws before jumping up on the tank. Also just a hint If you happen to have a empty tank sitting around dont leave gravel in it or at least put a top on it because I guess they resemble a litter box. I had one all set up with rock and gravel and was just waiting for the filter I ordered to fill it and I saw the cat go in and do its business in the gravel. I guess I didnt have to add any ammonia to cycle that tank.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wolffishin (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks to everyone, especially the additional stories. opcorn:

My wife was having a tough day today so I showed her this thread and she laughed all the way through it. :lol: 
She says thanks to all of you as well, this really made her day. 

Who would have thought we would get so many laughs as well as useful information from this topic.

Thanks to all of you once again. :thumb:


----------



## Morpheus (Nov 12, 2008)

I am assuming it sits on the cover while it does this? If so, get some masking tape, and pull off about a 3 foot chunk. Fold it back on itself forming a loop so you can stick it to the aquarium cover, and still have a sticky side up. Cats hate the feeling of sticky on their paws, and masking tape is not strong enough to do any damage to their paw pads. Once or twice jumping up there to find a sticky surprise and I bet it learns real quick.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

The missing top won't work...cats are too stubborn. My 2 jump on my aquariums on a daily basis, despite my best efforts to prevent it. And mine have jumped up when I had the lid off and was cleaning the aquarium.....the cats still didn't learn!


----------



## Roskoe (Jan 5, 2010)

cats are bad for fish tanks , sometimes the cats get a little happy and might take the paw for a swim. dogs are the way to go :thumb:


----------

